# The Blue Meanie



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

This one will receive a Vegatrem and a single white EMG.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

That looks killer!!!!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

What the heck was the name of that '60s crime-drama that started out with a moving swirl of paint like that during the opening credits?


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Milkman said:


> This one will receive a Vegatrem and a single white EMG.
> 
> View attachment 395400
> 
> View attachment 395401


That looks awesome.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

It is a great paint job. 

I don't like, look more a candy/ a toy than a guitar


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Latole said:


> It is a great paint job.
> 
> I don't like, look more a candy/ a toy than a guitar



Different strokes eh?

These are no toys.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Milkman said:


> Different stroke eh?
> 
> These are no toys.


I know they are not a toy, to me it look like a toy


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Latole said:


> I know they are not a toy, to me it look like a toy


I guess it's good that I'm not trying to sell you one then. Thanks.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

A very nice contrast in colour...very solid look...congrats to the artist and craftsman.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Latole said:


> I don't like, look more a candy/ *a toy* than a guitar


*"a toy" *???!!! ...SERIOUSLY!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

greco said:


> *"a toy" *???!!! ...SERIOUSLY!



LOL, it's ok. I fully get it.

With guitarists being among the most traditionalist and retro minded groups out there, it's not surprising to me that making guitars that feature this art is not going to light the world on fire.

There are just as many people who would say that Claude Monet shoud have had corrective lenses. And, no, I'm not for a second putting these guitars in the same class or level as a genius like Monet.

But, some folks will always prefer flamed and / or heavily figured woods.

I guess some (myself for example) can appreciate both.


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

I had a USA Custom Shop Hamer in the 90's that was similar. It also had some gold and silver highlights. Man, I regret selling that Hamer to this day 😭


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

sh333 said:


> That looks killer!!!!


Thanks Scott. I hope things are going well for you and your family. It has been awhile since we last met.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

I can't say I love it either. You posted for folks to have a look and not everyone is going to gush over it. I can appreciate the effort and talent but yeah, not too fond of it. Of course, it should look better when some hardware is installed.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

LanceT said:


> I can't say I love it either. You posted for folks to have a look and not everyone is going to gush over it. I can appreciate the effort and talent but yeah, not too fond of it. Of course, it should look better when some hardware is installed.


Fair enough and frankly, I don't expect anyone to "gush" over it.

I suppose there may be hundreds of members here who feel the same way.


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

Milkman said:


> Fair enough and frankly, I don't expect anyone to "gush" over it.
> 
> I suppose there may be hundreds of members here who feel the same way.


To me, it is cool 😎


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I like the colour. Very subdued and laid back.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Looks killer.

I can vision it with the white EMG and think that would be cool as hell.

I don’t see the point of chiming in to say you don’t like it though. That’s what scrolling past Is for.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

This one will also have a matching headstock. I hope to have it by next weekend.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

tdotrob said:


> Looks killer.
> 
> I can vision it with the white EMG and think that would be cool as hell.
> 
> I don’t see the point of chiming in to say you don’t like it though. That’s what scrolling past Is for.



Thank you. I appreciate the support.

Playing the devil's advocate however, I have been guilty of chiming in when people have posted relic'd guitars and other polarizing topics and I would be throwing stones from a glass house were I to cry foul in this thread.

Having said that, and acknowledging that I'm a late bloomer, I AM trying to stop doing that.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

tdotrob said:


> I don’t see the point of chiming in to say you don’t like it though. That’s what scrolling past Is for.


Can't really argue that but if someone decides to say it's not to their liking, that's as valid an opinion as anyone's.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I grew a deeper appreciation for these when the "making of" vid was shared. Watching that creative process was amazing to me. How Amanda see's what she see's and (somehow) pulls it together to realize the final product is next level vision (in my opinion). 
To me, it is literally a work of art, that doubles as a fully functioning guitar. Maybe to some it is a fully functioning guitar that doubles as art... take your pick I suppose. 

I don't see myself playing one at a gig, but I know plenty who would. Especially when Milk was using the JEM kits.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> I grew a deeper appreciation for these when the "making of" vid was shared. Watching that creative process was amazing to me. How Amanda see's what she see's and (somehow) pulls it together to realize the final product is next level vision (in my opinion).
> To me, it is literally a work of art, that doubles as a fully functioning guitar. Maybe to some it is a fully functioning guitar that doubles as art... take your pick I suppose.
> 
> I don't see myself playing one at a gig, but I know plenty who would. Especially when Milk was using the JEM kits.


That's an astute observation. My role in this, other than sharing Amanda's art and promoting that is to make sure that these are NOT just interesting wall hangers. I spend a lot of money and take great pains to make them a pleasure to play and listen to.

I guess I see them as a combination of the two elements / perspectives you described. For me, they're beautiful guitars.

Anyone who would like to try one is more than welcome to reach out to me. I played a lot of gigs in my lifetime and I would be quite confident in bringing one of these to any show.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Milkman said:


> Anyone who would like to try one is more than welcome to reach out to me. I played a lot of gigs in my lifetime and I would be quite confident in bringing one of these to any show.


I didn't mean it as they weren't _capable_ of gigging... it was more of a visual comfort thing for me personally. They look like they should be in the hands of someone who can kill... I cannot! I have a 1987 Ibanez RG-550 that is a ton of fun to play, but I wouldn't gig with (anymore). That's just me... 

Carry on.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> I didn't mean it as they weren't _capable_ of gigging... it was more of a visual comfort thing for me personally. They look like they should be in the hands of someone who can kill... I cannot! I have a 1987 Ibanez RG-550 that is a ton of fun to play, but I wouldn't gig with (anymore). That's just me...
> 
> Carry on.


I didn't take it that way. You're right in that some would appreciate the art and some may appreciate the function. I'm also not a good enough player to fully exploit them.

I also understand that it's not the image many players would want to project on stage.

We're good.


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

I've said it before, but I love this work. And though I'm sure they're all great players, I'd have a hard time picking them up to play for fear of ruining the art.

My compliments to your daughter!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Choo5440 said:


> I've said it before, but I love this work. And though I'm sure they're all great players, I'd have a hard time picking them up to play for fear of ruining the art.
> 
> My compliments to your daughter!




Thanks you. I appreciate the kind words.

Not much worry about damaging the art. I apply several coats of nitro or poly (mostly nitro these days). They're meant to be played.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Choo5440 said:


> I've said it before, but I love this work. And though I'm sure they're all great players, I'd have a hard time picking them up to play for fear of ruining the art.
> 
> My compliments to your daughter!


Don't worry about the art.....Amandacasters come with a piece of matching art for your wall, as a form of COA.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul M said:


> Don't worry about the art.....Amandacasters come with a piece of matching art for your wall, as a form of COA.



Correctomundo!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

In a world where deliveries are subject to covid delays, I was surprised, shocked in fact to receive my order of nitro from Oxford Supply Co. less than two days after ordering it. I ordered it Thursday evening and it arrived Saurday morning.

I guess it must have been a perfect storm of catching the cut off times and getting it on the truck, but at very least, they sure didn't sit on it.

Hoping to start on this one sometime this week.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CYj5ZXkJex_/


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Ok, I picked up the body and neck (along with some really cool "Case Candy") from Amanda today.

My first step is to hang it in this environment for a few days to make sure it's nice and stable. Amanda has already let it dry well in her studio but I like to be sure. I installed the hang stick and drilled the hole for the volume pot.

Should be on to nitro by Saturday (maybe Friday).

I just noticed that I ran myself out of a couple of small items so I placed another order with Next Gen.

Other than that, I can now take my time and proceed. Every time I get one of these to work on, it's exciting as hell.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Spraying nitro this weekend. I have a couple of coats on it already.

I think the smell of nitro has reversed my vasectomy.

Linda's going to freak, LOL.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Doing a few of the many little jobs that go into these.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I can't find a nice clean trem claw in my drawers so I have to wait for CP to deliver. I should recieve a package tomorrow or maybe Wednesday (due to the storm).

As you can see, I'm using a VegaTrem on this one and the nut is a Tusq. The tuners are Wilkinson with the extra holes drilled in the shafts so you can stagger them (no string trees).


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

One thing about EMGs. Their newer wiring systems are clean and solderless.

I just need to grab a battery clip. There's plenty of room for it as there's only a master volume on this one.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hoping Canada Post delivers my package from Next Gen today. It has been sitting in Kitchener (45 minutes down the road) for a couple of days.

I know, winter......Need that dang Trem claw to continue this build.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

In the meantime, I'm cutting and shaping the control cavity cover from some nice pickguard material.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I can't believe I don't have a spare trem claw laying around....

Just received an update from Canada Post. The package is in the city so I should receive it today. This sort of reminds me of the supply chain shortages and disruptions the car makers are seeing right now. All it takes is one small component missing and they can't sell the car. In many cases, they can't even partially assemble them.

The new reality?


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The new trem claws are in!!!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Milkman said:


>


"Navin Johnson... sounds like a typical a**hole" 

"It's these cans!!!!" 

Nice job on the Meanie sir.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> "Navin Johnson... sounds like a typical a**hole"
> 
> "It's these cans!!!!"
> 
> Nice job on the Meanie sir.



Random son of a bitch!


Thank you. It's at my set up guy's shop now. It was a really smooth build. Everything lined up nicely and the wiring was by far the easiest I have done to date. Those quick connect terminals (all solderless) are super easy and just flat out work.

Steve will do the final fret work and intonation, maybe some polishing and adjustment to the nut.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm excited to pick up the Blue Meanie from my set up man Steve Blundon this evening. His feedback is that this one turned out excellent. It was sort of a serendipidous build if that's the right term. Everything lined up really well and it just flat out worked, first time I plugged it in.

With Steve's input it should now be a scary monster.

I'll play it for a couple of days and present it to my client on the weekend.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah it's pretty bad assed alright.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

That's pretty nifty if I don't say so myself.

Do you find the Paint? Epoxy? I don't know... dampens the woods at all or probably not enough to notice? 

Either way, its a true original one of a kind. It would be pretty had to replicate that.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Brunz said:


> That's pretty nifty if I don't say so myself.
> 
> Do you find the Paint? Epoxy? I don't know... dampens the woods at all or probably not enough to notice?
> 
> Either way, its a true original one of a kind. It would be pretty had to replicate that.



Thank you,

No, the paint has no discernable impact to the sound of the guitar.. It's not as thick as it might appear, and honestly the things that matter most in an electric guitar are the pickup, the nut and the bridge. These guitars ring and sustain as well as any factory made guitar I own. They're relatively light also, nowhere near the weight of your average Les Paul.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Thank you,
> 
> No, the paint has no discernable impact to the sound of the guitar.. It's not as thick as it might appear, and honestly the things that matter most in an electric guitar are the pickup, the nut and the bridge. These guitars ring and sustain as well as any factory made guitar I own. They're relatively light also, nowhere near the weight of your average Les Paul.


Yup, sounds good to me 
Somehow, somehow that makes little sense to me, watching the video it does not give them impression the pain is as thick as the pictures do. I cannot explain the why but in the still images it looks like the painting on it is massive. Sound like a winner to me.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Brunz said:


> Yup, sounds good to me
> Somehow, somehow that makes little sense to me, watching the video it does not give them impression the pain is as thick as the pictures do. I cannot explain the why but in the still images it looks like the painting on it is massive. Sound like a winner to me.


Even with several coats of nitro (or poly) it's still relatively thin (less than 1mm). I have to be careful when leveling the surface not to sand right through the art.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well today I have to let the Blue Meanie go to its rightful owner.

He's as excited to receive it as I am to hand it over.

But, it's a bit like being a foster parent, hard to let it go.

This one plays super smooth. Steve did a little extra work on the fretboard edges. It almost feels rolled, but the strings don't pull off the edges at all. The neck feels a bit chunkier than previous versions. It's the same neck so maybe it's just my impression.

The EMG wiring is absolutely silent and it's always nice to NOT have the bridge grounded to the circuit.

Anyway, she's ready.


----------



## Jokeybird (Dec 10, 2020)

That's really awesome ... I think it turned out great, and I love the paint job, saw the making of video on Amanda's IG, great stuff.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

That’s what I had in my head when you first mentioned white EMG. Sounds as good as it looks. Super cool.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks guys.

What matters most is how the client feels and he's pretty much freaking out. I was able to spend some time with him this afternoon. He loves these necks (he already has two just like it). This one felt familiar right off the bat. The EMG sounds great.

It was a very positive and gratifying exchange.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Milkman said:


> View attachment 400667


I can't unsee that and forever I will hold you responsible.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Brunz said:


> I can't unsee that and forever I will hold you responsible.


Damn near pissed myself when he sent it to me.


----------

